# Can i use my old reef leds?



## Lawrence (22 Nov 2015)

As above, ive got an AI vega and an AI hydra from my old reef tank. Both ran a reef great but can i use them on a planted tropical tank or will the be too strong?
Anyone used them on a tropical tank before?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Nov 2015)

I haven't, but I should imagine that the light will be dominated by the blue end of the visible spectrum and won't make your plants or critters look particularly attractive.


----------



## Lawrence (22 Nov 2015)

All the led colours can be adjusted independently by 1% incraments. 
From what i remember there at white, a couple of different blues, red, green and uv on the hydras so i could just adjust tge spectrum to what looks good to me. Im just concerned they may not work on a planted tank


----------



## foxfish (22 Nov 2015)

Generally speaking planted tanks do not require any specialist lights or bright lights.
 Fresh water plants are very adaptable & will grow under many varying light conditions.
It is normally recommended to use low or dappled light to get the tank off to an algae free start, if your lights can be used on a low setting - then the only issue will be how your tank looks to your eyes.


----------



## Lawrence (22 Nov 2015)

Thank you. Ill give it a try and if its no good ill have to change them after a while


----------



## Lawrence (23 Nov 2015)

If anyones interested, ive spoken to the a rep thst sells these lights. They have sold quite a few for fresh water planted tanks ill post his replies here.

We have sold quite a few Hydra for fresh water applications, if you use both lights keep white and reds quite high and blues low, there also won't be such a need to run both lights on high power. Half power should be fine on the whites with other colours balanced to suit

I asked what the reasons were for this and heres the reply

Tropical plants have evolved to take advantage of terrestrial spectra high in red light rather than zooxanthellae as the red is filtered out in deep sea water

Hope that helps anyone else thinking of using these lights in future.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Nov 2015)

Sounds similar to the Radion freshwater.


----------



## Lawrence (23 Nov 2015)

Im supprised there isnt a fresh water version of these if im honest.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Nov 2015)

Lawrence said:


> Tropical plants have evolved to take advantage of terrestrial spectra high in red light rather than zooxanthellae as the red is filtered out in deep sea water


Which, per Standard Operating Procedures in the Matrix, is a complete load of rubbish.

Cheers,


----------



## Lawrence (24 Nov 2015)

Care to share the wisdom then so newbies like me to freshwater understand?


----------



## foxfish (24 Nov 2015)

Tropical freshwater plants will happily grow under any colour light, if it pleases you, then use blue or red or pink or white.
The most important thing is to match the light intensity to the amount of C02 available to the plants.
However, it would be unusual to use blue light as green plants under blue light will look unnatural!
I would seem most people enjoy more natural daylight colours to display their plants


----------



## Lawrence (24 Nov 2015)

Thank you. That will be the challenge i think getting the intensity and timings of the leds right to get the right balance.


----------

